
IBM Finland refusing to pay pensions - ryanlol
https://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/stig-64-voi-menettaa-jopa-180-000-euroa-elakkeita-suomen-ibm-lahetti-ruotsiin-toihin-ja-jatti-elakkeita-maksamatta/6e80b027-c260-320b-9b34-bed44ebe0f81
======
ryanlol
So apparently IBM screwed up big time in the 1990s and failed to pay many of
their Nordic employees pensions, now those people are retiring and noticing
the missing funds. The debts have expired, so IBM refuses to pay up.

